# Disable Wifi hotspot broadcast



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

I am having a similar issue I think.The only way I can use my phone in the car for internet access is to completely turn off everything. Is that what you are having an issue with? I have tried to disable it in radio “settings” with no luck.


----------



## georgecdisc (Mar 7, 2018)

rry3158652 said:


> I am having a similar issue I think.The only way I can use my phone in the car for internet access is to completely turn off everything. Is that what you are having an issue with? I have tried to disable it in radio “settings” with no luck.


My phone works fine for internet using my cell provider's data plan or when connecting to my home wifi. I've never connected my phone to the wifi hotspot provided by the car.

My issue is I don't want the car's hotspot feature enabled, at all. It would be equivalent to pulling the plug on your home wifi router access point.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I just went into the mychevy app on my phone, and disabled it. I would guess you can do it under an account under Chevrolet owner website also


----------



## georgecdisc (Mar 7, 2018)

Do you have OnStar and is it tied to your mychevrolet account? I'm not seeing anything that I can change in mychevrolet app. Just preferred dealer, manual, accessories, etc.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Slider tab on bottom?










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

On the home screen it shows wifi hotspot as the third from the top, right below vehicle status. Then you see the screen in the previous post.


----------



## georgecdisc (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like I'll have to try and get them to activate a quick trial again, and see if the mychevy updates to show me more options. I have a "get connected" option for OnStar, which just says to hit the button in the car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, turning that slider off definitely made mine disappear. My data plan expired anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I would think if you're not paying for it. It wouldn't be broadcasting. But I have another hotspot and it DOES broadcast. Even though it's not turned back on yet. Waiting for ATT to get off their arse and reactivate it. 

It comes with a 90 day free trial. And has no ties to onstar whatsoever other then to turn it off or on like jblackburn mentioned. Through your onstar account the dealer walks you through the motions of setting up. 

It's a feature seperate of your onstar account. And I think onstar collects the billing. I"m not sure on that part as mine was supposed to be through onstar but due to hackers causing my cards to shutdown. ATT does the billing along with my other hotspot I"m waiting to have reactivated. So I have 2 hotspots on one account. 

I guess if you have att or tmo. The hotspot isn't a big deal. But it's nice to have for anyone that needs internet without using my phone hotspot or my internet allotment. You DO get 970 gigs per month. 

I keep it because it gives me more advantages and coverage over sprint or verizon. The chip is only 2.4 gig channel so the gsm signal speed can't compare to cdma. But it does work better inside buildings and other areas cdma don't work. Not to mention att has the bigger footprint over verizon in my home state.


I've been tempted to disconnect the service. But i don't want to have to activate it sometime down the road and risk a higher cost per month. $20 per month isn't going to break my bank so I'll just keep it turned on.


----------



## georgecdisc (Mar 7, 2018)

Okay, finally got some time to try some stuff out... still not solved.

I called onstar and started a trial service. I was able to link it to mychevy, found the slider, turned it off. I still get a broadcasted network. I tried changing the SSID and that does work. The Wifi 4G LTE remains on the screen at all times, regardless of mychevy app slider for wifi hotspot. In the fully deactivated onstar account, this was off (but SSID still broadcasted).


----------



## georgecdisc (Mar 7, 2018)

neile300c and jblackburn, looks like both of you tried this in MY2016, is this true? I'm hoping to get feedback from someone with a 2018, because I wouldn't put it past GM to change this up with different model years even if it is still a 2nd gen.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

2018 bought in November. My free 3 month of WiFi has expired. I'm not interested in subscribing and paying for this plan because I have enough data on my phone to get me going yet I've not been able to remove the WiFi 4G LTE showing on the screen. I tried deleting this hotspot, putting WiFi off in the menu, turning WiFi off in the myChevrolet app but it still continue to show on the screen. I've just given up on this.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Mine is a 16


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

georgecdisc said:


> PS. This may be my first post, and I just registered today... but I've been lurking, absorbing any and all information about my car for a few months now.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.



snowwy66 said:


> The hotspot isn't a big deal. But it's nice to have for anyone that needs internet without using my phone hotspot or my internet allotment. You DO get 970 gigs per month.
> 
> I keep it because it gives me more advantages and coverage over sprint or verizon. The chip is only 2.4 gig channel so the gsm signal speed can't compare to cdma. But it does work better inside buildings and other areas cdma don't work. Not to mention att has the bigger footprint over verizon in my home state.
> 
> ...


What year is your Cruze? I have a 2014 and do not have a cell phone but am interested in setting up the hotspot for my radar detector. How did you go about getting this. Is it something I can do without a cell?

Robert


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

georgecdisc said:


> neile300c and jblackburn, looks like both of you tried this in MY2016, is this true? I'm hoping to get feedback from someone with a 2018, because I wouldn't put it past GM to change this up with different model years even if it is still a 2nd gen.


Yes, 2016. There's 20+ WiFi networks around my car, but I'm no longer seeing what mine was named showing up on my phone. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Here's how it's working SO FAR on my 17. But my 17 is activated. 

The app don't work on my phone. I can slide but it doesn't hold when saving. Had to use the computer to disable. 4G DOES NOT shut off. It stays on the screen. My phone still picked it up. But it wouldn't connect. Used the computer to enable and it connects. 

The SO FAR part. 

I can suspend the service through my att account. HOWEVER, the websight suspension isn't functioning at the moment. So i can't currently test it to see what happens. So I'll have to get back on details when that portion works. And let you all know what happens. I have TWO hotspots ONLY. No cell phone. 
@*Blasirl* 

If your car didn't come equipped with the hotspot. And I"m guessing 2014's didn't. And whatever you are trying to use requires internet. Then yes. You either need a cell or some type of hotspot. 

My car is a 2017. It came equipped. I also have a hand unit i take to work. My cell phone is sprint but ATT seems to have superiority over Sprint and Verizon. Better footprint and better works inside buildings. I"m a trucker so i travel to the sticks twice a day. Where Sprint and Verizon have no signal.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

This morning I still can't suspend the service through my ATT account. It may not be possible. 

As for the 4g logo. I'm beginning to think the only way to disable it is to pull the chip out.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

I had the same issue with my 17 cruze M6 diesel. 
And spouse's 16 sonic M6 LT. 
And my 15 SS Sedan M6.

The solution is that you gotta call an actual onstar brotha or sista agent to reliably get the wifi-to-nowhere/ssid-broadcast disabled. 

Sometimes the app might work to disable the car wifi, but usually not. 
If you use the app, you may get an error message and/or the car wifi may come back like freddy. 

It's annoying to have one's phone connect to a wifi that goes nowhere due to no-data-plan. "We're on a road to nowhere, come on inside."


----------



## georgecdisc (Mar 7, 2018)

I was successful in getting the WiFi 4G LTE logo to disappear by contacting onstar and having them disabled everything possible on their end. The SSID continues to broadcast though.


----------



## kaylaeik (Mar 13, 2018)

Have you tried logging in with a web browser. Sometimes you have additional features logging into the interfaces itself opposed to the app. Have you tried changing the SSID to being blank? Unfortunately my Cruze is a '13, and do not have any of those features, but I work as a network engineer, so those are some suggestions I have.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

kaylaeik said:


> Have you tried logging in with a web browser. Sometimes you have additional features logging into the interfaces itself opposed to the app. Have you tried changing the SSID to being blank? Unfortunately my Cruze is a '13, and do not have any of those features, but I work as a network engineer, so those are some suggestions I have.


Someone will have to post the secret to log in. The standard method don't work. And nothing shows up on google.


----------



## kaylaeik (Mar 13, 2018)

I do not have a MyLink account, but does this get you anywhere?

https://my.chevrolet.com/login


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

kaylaeik said:


> I do not have a MyLink account, but does this get you anywhere?
> 
> https://my.chevrolet.com/login


That gets you in to the account. I"m talking about logging in to the actual wifi. The standard 192.168.1.1 OR 0.1 don't work.


----------



## kaylaeik (Mar 13, 2018)

Gotcha, I understand. Are you able to connect to your SSID and get an IP address? If you are connected to the SSID, you can see what IP address your phone (or computer) has and you can browse locally to it https://x.x.x.x . It may not be in the 192.168.0.0/16 subnet, it could be a 10.x.x.x address range or 172.x.x.x address range (all private IP address) you should be able to connect to it, even though there may not be an active Internet connection.


----------



## georgecdisc (Mar 7, 2018)

I've entirely given up on onstar to figure this out. After too many onstar button pushes I've concluded that they are not capable to handle such an inquiry. As far as I can tell now, my "account" which was a trial is fully closed - I think. I'm now once again getting the Wifi 4GLTE icon on the headunit, SSID is somehow blank.

I'll have to push the button again, on a different day, to get confirmation they closed my "account" 100%. I'm hesitant to believe so because the lady said "okay you are all set" then I inquired about something and she responded with "well you have a trial until such and such date. She seemed to be receptive of my words, "I want my vehicle to NOT communicate with onstar, one bit, ever," put me on hold, came back, and said that everything is now taken care of (for the second time).

....This should be a simple option in the radio settings.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

If the wifi is not broadcasting, mission accomplished, right? Isn’t that the original issue? 

Whether the display indicates certain alphanumerics is a separate issue?

Sounds like you may want to consider disconnecting the onstar antenna?

The idea that you can call onstar to verify that your car onstar is unable to communicate with onstar is sort of awesome in its tautology.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

I find this very annoying as well. I have had my 2018 Cruze Sedan for about a month. For starters, the OnStar services are expensive and instrusive. I called OnStar and insisted they deactivate my account. However, there are still some nanny services that won’t go away.. I turned off all voice prompts from the navigation system, but I still get a chime (which I turned down as far as it would go and would like to turn it off) when my blinker is on for no reason, or when roads ahead are narrowing or there is a heavy traffic. I don’t want any of these. If I could, I’d like to get rid of the navigation system completely and the radio. All I need is Apple Car Play. I have turned off the WiFi. I also noticed that when I had it enabled it would not authenicte through my iPhone hot spot (tethering). Obviously they are blocking it so they can sell you their own WiFi.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting. My wifi has expired. I will try turning it off via the onstar app and see what happens.

If that doesn't work I'll try a few things and report back.

I really don't care that it broadcasts the SSID but am curious about the subject now.


----------



## Autumnhanna (Jul 7, 2019)

I have a 2018 suburban and was wondering has anyone figured out how to get the WiFi not to broadcast? I’ve done all the steps including putting nothing is the SSID which at that point it doesn’t show up on the phones but it is still broadcasting. I have a family member that has problems with WiFi and being sick so as of now they can’t ride in my car and the dealership doesn’t even know how to take care of this. Any other suggestions or help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I have a 2018 Cruze hatch and have been kind of annoyed by this too. I cancelled my OnStar trial a while back and actually called them back to verify too because I wanted to make sure. I haven't been billed for it but weirdly wifi still shows up and I'm pretty sure people can connect when they're in the car. 

I honestly figured it would be a radio setting but I usually just get in and drive. I'll do some poking around tomorrow!


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

I just linked my Cruze's wifi to my AT&T unlimited account. It's only another 20 dollars a month and in remote areas I get a better signal than I do with my cell phone.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If it's not active. There's no connecting. 

Just because the signal shows up. Don't mean it's active.


----------



## Autumnhanna (Jul 7, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> If it's not active. There's no connecting.
> 
> Just because the signal shows up. Don't mean it's active.


It is active even when signal shows up. Wehav


snowwy66 said:


> If it's not active. There's no connecting.
> 
> Just because the signal shows up. Don't mean it's active.


----------



## Autumnhanna (Jul 7, 2019)

It is still active and broadcasting even though you can’t connect to it. We have an EMF meter and it definitely is broadcasting still as it’s at the top of the EMF meter which detects WiFi.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Autumnhanna said:


> It is still active and broadcasting even though you can’t connect to it. We have an EMF meter and it definitely is broadcasting still as it’s at the top of the EMF meter which detects WiFi.



My phone picks it up. But it's not active. It can't connect.

I think it does updates or something through it. Once in a blue moon. It will flash instead of solid. So I think it's updating when it flashes. I'm not sure. No one has said anything on this forum yet.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It also signals for the clock.. Which works the same as cell phones. But there might be a setting for that.


----------



## henrywilson (Apr 13, 2020)

Is that a problem with a wifi connection in your car, or I am wrong? If it is a problem with your wifi connection, well, probably I might have a solution for you, at least you can try. So to say, I think it will be better for you to read this article about  Wi-Fi Connection in Your Car. There are a couple of the best options for you and your car, more than that you will be able to find all the available wifi options for your car, I think you will be able to fix it, or to find a great replacement for your broken Wifi. So, go on and read the article, I am sure you will find a lot of useful information and cool tips


----------



## AEWhite (Jul 18, 2020)

W


jblackburn said:


> Slider tab on bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

